# 55 gallon filter



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

I have two Oscars at the moment, and I planing on upgrading there 10 gallon tank to a 55 gallon tank. I was wondering if I should buy a filter rated for a 55 gallon tank of get one rated for like a 70 gallon tank cause they are kinda dirty fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For oscars, I would do 2 70 gallon filters. And you might as well go up to a 75 gallon instead of a 55. Its only 6" deeper into your room and would give the fish room to turn around once they get more than a foot long.


----------



## fish36 (Jun 6, 2009)

ok thank you for the advice.


----------

